# Topics > Pet tech >  myQ Pet Portal,  Chamberlain Group, Inc., Oak Brook, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

myq.com/ces/pet-portal

wannagooutside.com

youtube.com/channel/UC392xta_Lj7JTW04aWmhX3Q

facebook.com/myQConnect

twitter.com/myQConnect

instagram.com/myqconnect

----------


## Airicist

myQ Pet Portal, a smart dog door for your pup

Jan 11, 2021




> For the overwhelming number of dog parents who feel guilty leaving their best buddies at home (80%), the myQ Pet Portal is a must-have smart home pupgrade. Today, millions use myQ to control, secure and monitor important home access points (i.e. garage) and now myQ smart access can be used to tend to a loved pet’s most basic need - going outside. 
> 
> As the newest addition to the myQ Smart Access Ecosystem, the myQ Pet Portal allows pet parents to safely let their dog out to potty and play while they’re away. Plus, the solution provides live video streaming and 2- way communication through the myQ Pet Portal app so parents can stay connected to pets any time of the day. 
> 
> Designed to replace an existing exterior door, the myQ Pet Portal comes integrated in a select offering of Kolbe doors with material and color options to fit pet parents’ home aesthetics and is professionally installed. Seamlessly integrated within the door, a hidden smart panel features a patent-pending smart, elevator style opening mechanism that works with a custom collar sensor. Unlike conventional retrofit pet doors, the myQ Pet Portal is virtually unnoticeable from the outside, ensuring that visitors, passersby and pesky squirrels won’t realize it’s there. 
> 
> It is the only no-compromise solution for homeowners who want to keep the security and exterior appearance of their home intact while providing their pup with the freedom to potty and play on demand.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the myQ Pet Portal, a smart dog door for your pup

Jan 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "This new MyQ Pet Portal might be the ultimate smart pet door"
Let the cat in. Let the cat out. Let the cat in. Let the cat out. Your tedious pet routines are over thanks to MyQ's new pet door.

by Molly Price 
January 11, 2021

----------

